# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  أرقام من مشاركات القمة أفريقياً / مامون أبو شيبة

## علي سنجة

*أرقام من مشاركات القمة أفريقياً


سبق أن أوردنا حصيلة مشاوير المريخ في  بطولات الكاف والمراحل التي وصلها وسنورد هنا ملخصاً إجمالياً عن مشاركات  فريقي القمة السودانية في بطولات الكاف (دوري الأبطال.. بطولة  الكونفدرالية.. بطولة الكؤوس السابقة.. بطولة الاتحاد الأفريقي السابقة).أولاً نشير إلى أن المريخ هو أكثر الأندية  الأفريقية مشاركة في بطولات الكاف المختلفة، حيث شارك 36 مرة بينما شارك  نده الهلال 35 مرة في بطولات الكاف المختلفة (في الموسم الجديد يشارك  المريخ للمرة 37 والهلال للمرة 36).. ونشير إلى أن التحول من دوري الأبطال  للكونفدرالية يحسب مشاركة واحدة في الموسم وليس مشاركتين..ويلاحظ إن المريخ شارك أكثر من الهلال في  بطولات الكاف على الرغم من أن مشاركات المريخ بدأت عام 1971م بينما كان  الهلال قد سبقه بخمسة أعوام، حيث كانت أول مشاركة للهلال عام 1966م ويلاحظ  أن الهلال أكمل نصف قرن من المشاركات الأفريقية.شارك المريخ في دوري الأبطال 21 مرة ،  بينما شارك 11 مرة في بطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية السابقة، وشارك في بطولة  الكونفدرالية الحديثة 4 مرات (من البداية)، بينما تحول من الأبطال  للكونفدرالية أربع مرات.. ولم يسبق للمريخ أن شارك في بطولة الاتحاد  الأفريقي القديمة.شارك الهلال في دوري الأبطال 29 مرة،  وشارك في بطولة الكؤوس السابقة 4 مرات فقط، وشارك في بطولة الاتحاد  الأفريقي السابقة مرتين.. أما بطولة الكونفدرالية الحديثة فلم يسبق للهلال  أن شارك فيها من البداية، ولكنه تحول من الأبطال للكونفدرالية 4 مرات.حصيلة المريخ في منافسة دوري الأبطال من  خلال 21 مشاركة سابقة، الوصول لدور الأربعة (نصف النهائي) مرة واحدة،  الوصول لدور الثمانية مرتين، ولدور ال16 تسع مرات، وخرج من دور ال32 ثماني  مرات، ومن التمهيدي مرة واحدة.حصيلة الهلال في دوري الأبطال من خلال 29  مشاركة سابقة، الوصول للنهائي مرتين، ولدور الأربعة (نصف النهائي) 5 مرات،  ولدور الثمانية 4 مرات، ولدور ال16 تسع مرات، بينما خرج من دور ال32 تسع  مرات.. ويلاحظ التفوق النسبي للهلال في منافسة الأبطال، بينما تشابه فريقا  القمة في الخروج من دور ال32 حيث خرج المريخ 8 مرات إضافة لخروجه من  التمهيدي مرة واحدة، بينما خرج الهلال من دور ال32 تسع مرات.شارك المريخ في بطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية  السابقة 11 مرة وكانت حصيلته فيها إحراز الكأس ولقب البطولة مرة واحدة بعد  أن وصل للنهائي، بينما وصل لدور الأربعة (نصف النهائي) مرتين، ولدور  الثمانية مرة واحدة، ولدور ال16 ثلاث مرات، وخرج من دور ال32 أربع مرات.الهلال شارك في بطولة الكؤوس السابقة 4  مرات، خرج فيها من دور ال16 مرتين، ومن دور ال32 مرتين.. ولم يصل الهلال  لمراحل متقدمة في بطولة الكؤوس، مما يعني تفوق المريخ في بطولة الكؤوس  ولدرجة إحراز اللقب.لم يسبق للمريخ أن شارك في بطولة الاتحاد  الأفريقي القديمة.. بينما شارك فيها الهلال مرتين، وصل لدور الثمانية مرة  واحدة، وخرج من دور ال32 في المرة الأخرى.شارك المريخ في بطولة الكونفدرالية  الحديثة بشكل مطلق من البداية أربع مرات، وصل فيها للنهائي مرة واحدة،  ولدور الثمانية (المجموعات) مرة واحدة واحتل المركز الثاني في مجموعته وكان  يفترض أن يلعب في نصف النهائي، ولكن قانون المنافسة كان يقضي أن يلعب  متصدرا المجموعتين مباشرة على الكأس.. وخرج من دور ال16 الأول مرة، ومن  الدور التمهيدي مرة واحدة.. بينما تحول المريخ من الأبطال للكونفدرالية  أربع مرات، وفيهما وصل لنصف النهائي مرة واحدة وخرج من دور الترضية ثلاث  مرات.لم يسبق للهلال أن شارك في بطولة  الكونفدرالية الحديثة من بدايتها.. ولكنه تحول من الأبطال للكونفدرالية 4  مرات، وصل فيها لنصف النهائي مرتين، ولدور الثمانية مرة واحدة، وخرج من دور  الترضية مرة.من حيث الوصول للنهائي في كل بطولات الكاف  نجد الهلال قد وصل النهائي مرتين في دوري الأبطال ونال (الفضية مرتين)..  وأيضاً وصل المريخ للنهائي مرتين مرة في بطولة الكؤوس وأحرز اللقب الأفريقي  (الذهبية)، ووصل النهائي مرة واحدة في بطولة الكونفدرالية ونال (الفضية).إذا جمعنا عدد المرات التي خرج فيها  المريخ مبكراً من دور ال32 في كل بطولات الكاف نجد إنه خرج 12 مرة، ومرتين  من التمهيدي.. بينما خرج نده الهلال من دور ال32 عدد 12 مرة.المرات التسع التي خرج فيها الهلال من دور ال32 في دوري الأبطال جاءت كالآتي:1967م أقصاه الأولمبي الإسكندراني المصري.1970م أقصاه الإسماعيلي المصري.1984م أقصاه فريق المطابع الصومالي!1995م أقصاه فريق ديناموز زيمبابوي.1996م أقصاه فريق سان جورج الإثيوبي.2000م أقصاه فريق فيروفيارو الموزمبيقي.2005م أقصاه الترجي التونسي.2013م أقصاه فريق سيوي العاجي.2016م أقصاه أهلي طرابلس الليبي.خرج الهلال من دور ال32 لبطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية مرتين كالآتي:1994م أقصاه رايون الرواندي.2001م أقصاه الزمالك المصري (حادثة البرج).خرج الهلال من دور ال32 لبطولة الاتحاد الأفريقي مرة واحدة:2002م أقصاه النجم الساحلي التونسي.أما المرات الثماني التي خرج فيها المريخ من دور ال32 في دوري الأبطال فجاءت كالآتي:1983م أقصاه الأهلي القاهري.1986م أقصاه الترجي التونسي.1991م أقصاه فيلا الأوغندي.1994م أقصاه سيمبا التنزاني.1998م أقصاه فريق اوتالي الكيني.2003م أقصاه كانون الكاميروني.2011م أقصاه انتركلوب الأنجولي.2013م أقصاه ريكرياتيفو ليبولو الأنجولي.بينما خرج المريخ من التمهيدي عام 2014م أمام كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي.خرج المريخ من بطولة الكؤوس من دور ال32 أربع مرات كالآتي:1985م أقصاه ليبردس الكيني.1995م أقصاه ماكساكوين موزمبيق.1997م أقصاه المنصورة المصري.1999م أقصاه المصري البورسعيدي.خرج المريخ من تمهيدي الكونفدرالية أمام قرين بافالوز الزامبي عام 2004م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياابو علوة
                        	*

----------

